# Mckesh Mirrors, Brake Controller & Reese Shank For Sale $125 For All



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

$125 (plus shipping) takes all: Set of Mckesh Mirrors used 2 seasons. Reese Brake controller, and Reese wd shank standard.

Mckesh mirrors used 2 seasons, perfect condition except for couple minor stains on the straps should clean up, stored indoors 'cept when in use.
Reese 'Brakeman' Brake controller with manual - came with used truck I bought. Used it last year it works ok. I prefer the Prodigy I already own so I swapped. Honestly the Prodigy has better controls, the Reese engaged the trailer brakes a little abruptly at low speed. The controls are black on black and too small for my fat fingers so can't really adjust while driving. Wiring Harness fits 06 gmc and similar, or another can be purchased. It works, but it is what is is. 
Reese hitch shank for weight distr, used 2 seasons / 2 thousand miles, just normal wear marks.

This stuff became extra when I upgraded tow vehicle. Pay for shipping or pickup in central Connecticut.

Hoping to sell it all as a set (one transaction), but as the weeks by or if an interesting offer comes in I'll listen...


----------

